
Smb Tech - damirbecirovic
https://memos.substack.com/p/ahead-of-the-great-re-opening
======
damirbecirovic
These past few months have been incredibly challenging for SMBs. Informed by
many conversations, I've tried to outline ways that SMBs can become more
resilient going forward and how technology can play a part. Would love to hear
any feedback or about any projects people are working on! -Damir from Index
Ventures

